# Do chicken tail feathers grow back?



## Gin82

We bought a few hens from a local for laying. Not sure what kind they are and would like to know. We would also like to know about their tail feathers, or should I say the lack thereof! When will they grow back? Can we help? As newbies, is there anything else we should know?


----------



## Apyl

Ouch, that looks like it hurts. Your hen is being picked on. the feathers will not grow back until you find out why its been picked on and fix it. Once it remedied the feathers will grow back.


----------



## Bee

Those are red sex link birds. They have pretty poor feathering after their first year so sometimes their feathers don't recover well after molt or damage of some kind. You need to treat those with rumps like that with some kind of ointment..I recommend NuStock, as it is well known for fast regrowth of hair and works great on feathers as well. 

It's also handy to have around for all pets and it's from all natural ingredients. Works in one treatment on scale mites. Many use it for mange, hot spots, rain rot, etc. on dogs and livestock. 

For something more immediate, you can try spraying it with BluKote and that can be found at TSC or most feed stores. But, I'd advise investing in some NuStock anyway to help with feather regrowth.


----------



## outsider31

Ive read that if your chickens are deficient in protein they will pick and eat feathers which are high in protein to make up the deficit. 

Also if they don't have enough space they tend to pick feathers


----------



## Gin82

There were a lot of chickens in the place we got these so that makes sense. But they have lots of room and they're getting lots of protein now! We actually have given them to some close friends of ours and this info has helped them a lot. They are spoiling these hens and buying the blukote and other treatment as well. Thanks!


----------

